# ATTN: Registration Issues



## Tazmo (Dec 9, 2004)

It has come to our attention that a lot of people who are members of NarutoFan.com do not realize that they must register once again to become a member of NarutoForums. The databases are not intertwined, although that would have been a smart idea. So once again, you must register a seperate account for the forums from your NarutoFan.com account.

Also you must have a valid e-mail address as a verification e-mail will be dispatched your way.

Thanks.


----------

